# Ask an EB.com "lady".....



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2014)

Dear EB.com lady,

A female on FB sent me an invitation to play candy crush. Does she really just want "The Crush" or does she just want to just play some dumb FB game?

Thanks

A Guy....


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 14, 2014)

Dear Guy-

Send me a photo and I'll let you know.

An EB.com Lady


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 14, 2014)

Dear A Guy,

She just wants to use you for your special pieces...if you know what I mean

Another EB.com Lady


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2014)

her photo or *my* photo?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> her photo or *my* photo?




Well, regardless of what she means, I hope you can use her photo to figure out how to proceed on that front without help...


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 14, 2014)

From another guy's point of view....Stay away...is a trap!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 14, 2014)

Dear A Guy,

She just wants to see what you're packing under your boxer briefs.

Another EB.com lady


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 14, 2014)

You know, the sprinkled chocolate balls in that game do explode quite nicely...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 14, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> You know, the sprinkled chocolate balls in that game do explode quite nicely...


especially if you rub two of them together


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2014)

Schwetty Balls...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 18, 2014)

^ ummm awkward....


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah -1000 for killing me thread


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 19, 2014)

Tied in a post from the "It's Friday!!!!" thread to Steven Hawking. Sorry?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 19, 2014)

two threads I generally don't open... the funny pictures and the it's Friday... y'all just a little too crazy for me in there during the week


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 20, 2014)

Dear an EB.com lady,

I've started to grow a beard. My wife hasn't really said much about it. How do you think she really feels.

Oh, I'm pretty sure I look like this:







Thanks.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Dear an EB.com lady,
> 
> I've started to grow a beard. My wife hasn't really said much about it. How do you think she really feels.
> 
> ...


^fixt


----------



## frazil (Mar 20, 2014)

Dear Matt267,

She tolerates it, but secretly wishes you'd go with the 70's mustache. Try something like this:






sincerely,

an EB.com "lady"


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 20, 2014)

NJmike, I only look like that when I'm yelling at the neighbor's kids to get off my damn lawn.

EB.com "lady," thanks for you input. I'll have to start working my tan now too.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2014)

frazil said:


>




So then the safety official at the drag strip told me, "I don't care how much hair spray you used, that doesn't constitute a helmet."


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

Dear an EB.com lady,

My wife's birthday is coming up. What are some ideas for a good gift.

Thanks,

A thoughtless husband


----------



## Krakosky (May 29, 2014)

Surprise date night? As in take her to a restaurant, maybe romantic walk outside if the weather is nice or someplace else she isn't expecting. Maybe find someone to take the kid(s) overnight so you guys can fully enjoy the night. Give her a full body massage without expecting anything in return.

A variation on this idea, plan a surprise weekend getaway. Doesn't have to be expensive but maybe someplace you can drive to and just hang out and relax.

Is there anything she is really passionate about? I'm really passionate about cats and donating to shelters. For my wedding I asked guests to donate to a shelter rather than bring a gift. Not sure if anyone did. If she's into something like that, a donation in her name could be a good gift.

Does she like flowers? I know it sounds cliche but my favorite flower is a type that can't just be bought at any store. My husband special ordered them for me when he proposed and that meant a lot.


----------



## roadwreck (May 29, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Dear an EB.com lady,
> 
> My wife's birthday is coming up. What are some ideas for a good gift.
> 
> ...


I hear vacuum cleaners go over well.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> Surprise date night? As in take her to a restaurant, maybe romantic walk outside if the weather is nice or someplace else she isn't expecting. Maybe find someone to take the kid(s) overnight so you guys can fully enjoy the night. Give her a full body massage without expecting anything in return.
> 
> A variation on this idea, plan a surprise weekend getaway. Doesn't have to be expensive but maybe someplace you can drive to and just hang out and relax.
> 
> ...


I was thinking power tools. But you're suggestions might work out better in the long run.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear an EB.com lady,
> ...


If she has to leave the kitchen to use it, I say "no."


----------



## Ble_PE (May 29, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > Surprise date night? As in take her to a restaurant, maybe romantic walk outside if the weather is nice or someplace else she isn't expecting. Maybe find someone to take the kid(s) overnight so you guys can fully enjoy the night. Give her a full body massage without expecting anything in return.
> ...


Depends on what kind of power "tool" you're talking about...


----------



## roadwreck (May 29, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Krakosky said:
> ...


:eyebrows:


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 29, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > Surprise date night? As in take her to a restaurant, maybe romantic walk outside if the weather is nice or someplace else she isn't expecting. Maybe find someone to take the kid(s) overnight so you guys can fully enjoy the night. Give her a full body massage without expecting anything in return.
> ...



I think I'd take my chances with the power tools. I'd have a shot at doing the maintenance on those without doing it wrong and having them blow up...


----------



## YMZ PE (May 29, 2014)

Ladies love a good reciprocating saw.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 29, 2014)

Dear EB.com lady,

So..... I managed to get my wife flowers, a card, and took her out for a fancy dinner without the kids on our anniversary but prior to this I got mixed signals as to whether to buy a "real" gift; so I didn't. (I counted the mother's day gift in with the anniversary gift because it was pretty big...) Now that we are past the date, I feel a little like I should have done more. Is it too late to do something additional or should I wait for the next life event and get credit for it then?

Are my feelings of guilt just the 8 years of marriage training that I have now been through?

Thanks in advance!

A Husband.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 29, 2014)

that depends on the woman. dinner and time together for anniversay are fine to me but birthdays require a little more.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> that depends on the woman. dinner and time together for anniversay are fine to me but birthdays require a little more.


I'm really confused by all this. Wife's bday is in June and our anniversary is in July, I better get my sh!t together. 

Good luck Lumber Jim.


----------



## Krakosky (May 29, 2014)

You better get 2 gifts/plan 2 dates.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> You better get 2 gifts/plan 2 dates.


I'm screwed.

Jim, retroactive gifting is like admitting that you were wrong. And that should NEVER be done.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 29, 2014)

Best get a comfortable couch and be prepared to sleep on it fer a while. Just ask NJMike!


----------



## Supe (May 29, 2014)

Birthday suit with a bow on your head.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 29, 2014)

Supe said:


> Birthday suit with a bow on your head.


Just be sure you get the right size bow for whichever head it's placed on.


----------



## csb (May 29, 2014)

My husband and I always talk in advance about gifts/no gifts for the anniversary. That way no one feels like an a-hole.

Signed,

engineering ladies are awesome


----------



## mudpuppy (May 29, 2014)

csb said:


> My husband and I always talk in advance about gifts/no gifts for the anniversary. That way no one feels like an a-hole.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> engineering ladies are awesome




Lol, yeah, when a woman says, "You don't need to get me a gift," it's a trap. It means "You'd better get me a gift!"


----------



## csb (May 29, 2014)

It means, "If you get me a gift, and we agreed no gifts, I'm going to be pissed."

Signed,

I once made him return a Nook because it was over the agreed upon dollar amount


----------



## NJmike PE (May 29, 2014)

The way I see it is with a single income (mine) what ever she gets for me is something that I paid for so what's the point? If I want something I go buy it. And yes MP is 1000% correct. It's a dirty trap. Damn you women.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 29, 2014)

csb said:


> It means, "If you get me a gift, and we agreed no gifts, I'm going to be pissed."
> 
> Signed,
> 
> I once made him return a Nook because it was over the agreed upon dollar amount


This!!!

mr snick had to return a Wii for similar reasons...and i would never use it


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2014)

I think they should run the "He went to Jared" commercials year round for all the ladies birthdays out there!

oh by the way, and I know that no one cares, but Fathers day is coming up..


----------



## NJmike PE (May 29, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I think they should run the "He went to Jared" commercials year round for all the ladies birthdays out there!
> 
> *oh by the way, and I know that no one cares, but Fathers day is coming up..*


this. gonna get a case of beer and sit in the pool all day with my stein that reads:


----------



## Dark Knight (May 29, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I think they should run the "He went to Jared" commercials year round for all the ladies birthdays out there!
> 
> oh by the way, and I know that no one cares, but Fathers day is coming up..


Sadly it is true.


----------



## envirotex (May 29, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > Surprise date night? As in take her to a restaurant, maybe romantic walk outside if the weather is nice or someplace else she isn't expecting. Maybe find someone to take the kid(s) overnight so you guys can fully enjoy the night. Give her a full body massage without expecting anything in return.
> ...


I got a pneumatic nailer for Mother's Day.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 29, 2014)

envirotex said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Krakosky said:
> ...


Sounds kinky!


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 29, 2014)

csb said:


> My husband and I always talk in advance about gifts/no gifts for the anniversary. That way no one feels like an a-hole.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> engineering ladies are awesome




Our discussion didn't happen until we were on our way to dinner...

Does it make any difference that I didn't get flowers or a card? I think I'm still ahead...

The new baby boy that I got earlier this year was pretty cool though.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I think they should run the "He went to Jared" commercials year round for all the ladies birthdays out there!
> ...


mr snick would be sitting on the hammock he got for his birthday drinking vodka and cranberry juice out of said stein...


----------



## NJmike PE (May 29, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


vodka and oj is an equal alternative for me.


----------



## engineergurl (May 29, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I think they should run the "He went to Jared" commercials year round for all the ladies birthdays out there!
> 
> oh by the way, and I know that no one cares, but Fathers day is coming up..




I already order a present for Fathers Day for my Dad.  some people care

I often wondered how the gift things worked out there for people with merged finances... like isn't she going to see that you spent the money? and won't you know in advance that she bought something for you?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 29, 2014)

^depends on close to the date the shopping is done, how close to the statement date of said credit card used for the purchase or frequency of online checking of the card purchases,


----------



## snickerd3 (May 29, 2014)

Now that work has blocked most of the credit card/bank account sites I don't check nearly as often as I used to.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

My wife and I keep separate, but linked, checking accounts. I only see her spending if I intentionally click on the account. We also typically don't exchange gifts. But I know I should do something.


----------



## engineergurl (May 29, 2014)

matt267 said:


> My wife and I keep separate, but linked, checking accounts. I only see her spending if I intentionally click on the account. We also typically don't exchange gifts. But I know I should do something.




lol, we only have our individual accounts linked to the joint account, so if we need to transfer money there is a shared link but only that one...


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2014)

My wife is the opposite of most wives, hates to spend money, but likes to have lots and lots of sex 

so the bad part of that is I cant just go buy something for bday, annivesrary, I have to plan something....

What makes her happy these days, is mothers day I made the kids plan and cook a big meal for her with cookies (they made a fucking mess but it worked) she was appreciative of the level of effort and my supervisory skills 

So I get tired of dreaming shit up like that but I do what I got to do.. little stuff seems to go a long way... unlike most women what makes her happy is no less than 4 figures in the checking account at all times...


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I keep separate, but linked, checking accounts. I only see her spending if I intentionally click on the account. We also typically don't exchange gifts. But I know I should do something.
> ...


We find that keeping most of the money separate, we avoid fights about money. We have bills that we agreed to pay, and we trust each other that they will get paid.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 29, 2014)

I already put together Mr. YMZ's present, which is a collage frame with a graphic I made in Photoshop saying "We Love Daddy Because..." and a series of photographs of the girls holding chalkboard signs saying why they love him. It was a pain to get them to verbalize their thoughts and pose for the photos but Mr. YMZ loves sentimental stuff like that.



Road Guy said:


> My wife is the opposite of most wives, hates to spend money, but likes to have lots and lots of sex


She sounds like me.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> what makes her happy is no less than 4 figures in the checking account at all times...


That's 4 figures to the left of the decimal I assume.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

Awesome gift ymz.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 29, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > My wife is the opposite of most wives, hates to spend money, but likes to have lots and lots of sex
> ...




Mrs. ble hates to spend money as well, but unfortunately I can't say the same for the second part of your statement.


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2014)

something about turning 40 makes a woman crazy, its like shit can I just go to sleep? :leghump:


----------



## snickerd3 (May 29, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> I already put together Mr. YMZ's present, which is a collage frame with a graphic I made in Photoshop saying "We Love Daddy Because..." and a series of photographs of the girls holding chalkboard signs saying why they love him. It was a pain to get them to verbalize their thoughts and pose for the photos but Mr. YMZ loves sentimental stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too!

sounds like a cute idea. mr snick doesn't have a desk for work to do things like that. his office is his car.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

I guess I can't wait for my wife to turn 40.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 29, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> something about turning 40 makes a woman crazy, its like shit can I just go to sleep?  :leghump:


so your saying I have that to look forward to? Only have 7 more years to go.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > something about turning 40 makes a woman crazy, its like shit can I just go to sleep?  :leghump:
> ...


You better get off the couch by then.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 29, 2014)

My wife likes business sock time too but where did you find a frugal one RG?


----------



## Ble_PE (May 29, 2014)

Damn, so I've basically got about 10 years before I can expect her to initiate it? By then I'll be needing some viagra probably...


----------



## NJmike PE (May 29, 2014)

I may turn her down just to mess with her....

Wait. Who am I kidding.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 29, 2014)

What do you mean turn her down? you mean she asks??


----------



## NJmike PE (May 29, 2014)

Noooooo. Not now anyway. I was referring to that point in time when she does. Moot point anyway. What self respecting man would turn it down.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 29, 2014)

^You sure about that? This girl wants some:


----------



## NJmike PE (May 29, 2014)

Dude that's matt's sister. Not cool


----------



## Ble_PE (May 29, 2014)

Hey, you're the one that was talking to her, not me.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 29, 2014)

She was begging to wash my windows


----------



## NJmike PE (May 29, 2014)

Can you say "gunt"


----------



## Ble_PE (May 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> She was begging to wash my windows




I thought she was wanting to clean out your pipes?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 29, 2014)

Chick could eat me alive. Sorry Matt.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 29, 2014)

eating out is usually the guys job...


----------



## NJmike PE (May 29, 2014)

Not in her case. She'll even swallow the bone


----------



## envirotex (May 29, 2014)

It's no wonder y'all need advice...


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2014)

I'm trying to guide them....


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Dude that's matt's sister. Not cool


She'll try extra hard though.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

Oh, and mike, you need a better wing man. Ble has failed you.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

Wow this really got off track.

Jim and I still don't know what to get our wife's.


----------



## engineergurl (May 29, 2014)

You like money and sex too? We should hang out sometime.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 30, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > It means, "If you get me a gift, and we agreed no gifts, I'm going to be pissed."
> ...




It's always better to over shoot the dollar amount.

I failed to do this one time and I still hear about how crappy that gift was. Never mind the fact that it wasn't what she wanted, it was a last minute buy at Walmart, we didn't have the space for it, it didn't match the decor...


----------



## matt267 PE (May 30, 2014)

^ damned if you do, damned if you don't. It takes less effort to just "don't." Go to the bar instead.


----------



## Road Guy (May 30, 2014)

If you have the kind of woman that expects a gift I would say you could never go wrong with $75 to $100 earrings or. necklace a lot etc.

Decent camera

IF And only if she is a runner or some other exercise type person you could get some type of exercise accessory however if your wife these to lose more than one pound I do not recommend this.

If your wife works one thing that she won't admit it but she will love is if during the workday you send a really large thing of flowers to her work.

Not only will she get lots of attention she will also be hated by every other married woman there which will somehow in a woman's world make her feel good.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 30, 2014)

I got the wifey a carpet shampooer for our anniversary and I got crap for years, but when the damn thing finally wore out , she said she really liked it.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> If you have the kind of woman that expects a gift I would say you could never go wrong with $75 to $100 earrings or. necklace a lot etc.
> 
> Decent camera
> 
> ...


RG nailed it. Which might be why the only time he sleeps on the couch is after he's nailed wifey on it while the kids are at camp.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> If your wife works one thing that she won't admit it but she will love is if during the workday you send a really large thing of flowers to her work.
> 
> Not only will she get lots of attention she will also be hated by every other married woman there which will somehow in a woman's world make her feel good.


And then all of the husbands of those other married women will hate you for making them look bad. If you're ok with that, this is the correct answer........


----------



## Road Guy (May 30, 2014)

Yes but most likely you'll never meet any of those douche bags.....


----------



## matt267 PE (May 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> If your wife works one thing that she won't admit it but she will love is if during the workday you send a really large thing of flowers to her work.




I've randomly done this for no particular occasion. It went over really well. Although everyone in her office was asking what I did wrong to get in trouble.


----------



## Krakosky (May 30, 2014)

I feel like some babies are going to get made tonight with all the banging going on in here.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> If you have the kind of woman that expects a gift I would say you could never go wrong with $75 to $100 earrings or. necklace a lot etc.
> 
> Decent camera
> 
> ...


I used to do that when wifey was working and it is true. She loved when I sent flowers to where she was working. Now, when I send flowers, she does not like it and gives me the " why are you WASTING money on that?" talk.

:true:


----------



## Exception Collection (May 30, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I think they should run the "He went to Jared" commercials year round for all the ladies birthdays out there!
> ...


Yes, but you can keep them from figuring out the specific item by buying either with cash or from a place that sells more than one thing. I generally buy off of Amazon for that reason - she knows where I am buying, but not what I am buying.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 30, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> I feel like some babies are going to get made tonight with all the banging going on in here.




I dunno, based on ble and NJ mike's conversation up there, the non-baby-making orifice is their primary target.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 30, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like some babies are going to get made tonight with all the banging going on in here.
> ...


their hands? :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (May 30, 2014)

I'm shooting blanks But they are still fun to shoot


----------



## engineergurl (May 30, 2014)

Exception Collection said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Amazon is evil.

And I now know that I need to discuss a few things regarding gift giving with the husband....


----------



## csb (May 30, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > If you have the kind of woman that expects a gift I would say you could never go wrong with $75 to $100 earrings or. necklace a lot etc.
> ...


I gave my husband the "don't waste money on flowers" talk when we were still dating.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 30, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like some babies are going to get made tonight with all the banging going on in here.
> ...




Which one?


----------



## engineergurl (May 30, 2014)

what are these flowers you speak of?


----------



## engineergurl (May 30, 2014)

^^ says the girl who up until this past year received everything from a mop to a vacuum to pots and pans to a food processor etc etc etc for each birthday, anniversary and Christmas boy oh boy did we fight over that dang vacuum


----------



## Krakosky (May 30, 2014)

I need details. He probably just wanted to buy you something useful?

Technically, Mr. Krak still hasn't gotten me anything for my bday yet although we did go out to dinner. We adopted a blind cat that I wanted and he was supposed to pay the adoption fee but I ended up paying it bc I had the cash on me. I don't really care about him paying for it and told him he could pay to "sponsor" one of the cats which is a monthly donation for a year.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I'm shooting blanks But they are still fun to shoot


Same here. We don't want anymore ble's running around!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 30, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm shooting blanks But they are still fun to shoot
> ...


Wimps. Playing with live ammo is so much more fun!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 30, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Exactly


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 30, 2014)

Well now....this convo has gone to a place I can relate to, from both sides. That's what I get for being in a same sex relationship.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 30, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> Well now....this convo has gone to a place I can relate to, from both sides. That's what I get for being in a same sex relationship.


I heard 40 is a great age.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 30, 2014)

Both in our early 30's. She's a little over a year younger than me though.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 30, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> Both in our early 30's.


Same here.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 30, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> Both in our early 30's. She's a little over a year younger than me though.




So what do you do for gifts?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 30, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> > Both in our early 30's. She's a little over a year younger than me though.
> ...


We actually don't get each other gifts. We do things for each other, which makes it really special. You have to know what your SO likes and interests are, and giving or doing something within those likes and interests are the best "gifts" IMO.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 30, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


The only problem is that if you hit the mark the swelling will go on for about 9 months.


----------



## Road Guy (May 30, 2014)

And more problems for 19 years+


----------



## engineergurl (May 31, 2014)

is it time for me to derail the conversation????

yes, I believe it is...

AND IF THE SUN COMES UP TOMORROW... yada yada yada...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 31, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


It's ok, I get my supplies from Big Lots... :bag:


----------



## engineergurl (May 31, 2014)

HA

was it everything you wanted to find. and did you miss me. while you were looking for yourself out there?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 31, 2014)

So....linked in....supposed to be a professional networking site, right? I think I'm getting hit up on, on linked in. Yeah, so it's not a dating site. Fess up if it's one of you doing it!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 31, 2014)

Was there any mention of jello shots?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 31, 2014)

lol...no

He is kinda cute, but again, it's not a dating site.


----------



## Exception Collection (May 31, 2014)

Amazon's not exactly evil. Not my favorite company, but certainly not as bad as many others. It probably helps that I know people at several levels within the company. They're certainly better than Walmart or Target overall.




StillNotA PE said:


> We actually don't get each other gifts. We do things for each other, which makes it really special. You have to know what your SO likes and interests are, and giving or doing something within those likes and interests are the best "gifts" IMO.



I did that for a while. These days I feel like I can afford to buy her things so I do; I just make sure they are relevant to her interests in some major way. She does the same. We cheat, though; aside from careers we're eerily similar in interests, so almost anything we get is useful for both of us.

edit: Decided it'd be weird to reply twice in a row.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 1, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> HA
> 
> was it everything you wanted to find. and did you miss me. while you were looking for yourself out there?


The best soy latte that you ever had and me.


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> lol...no
> 
> He is kinda cute, but again, it's not a dating site.


Anything on the internet that includes a name, some sort of description, and a photo, is inherently a dating site.


----------



## csb (Jun 2, 2014)

So, uh, how you doin?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 2, 2014)

Supe said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> > lol...no
> ...


Hmm, following that logic, my place of employment comes with a built in dating site...I'll inform all my single coworkers!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 2, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> So....linked in....supposed to be a professional networking site, right? I think I'm getting hit up on, on linked in. Yeah, so it's not a dating site. Fess up if it's one of you doing it!


&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g5Hz17C4is&amp;feature=kp


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 2, 2014)

Roflmao!!!^^^^^


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > StillNotA PE said:
> ...


Now you're getting it! It certainly doesn't serve any other purpose. They figure you guys can just breed new employees!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 3, 2014)

Supe said:


> Anything on the internet that includes a name, some sort of description, and a photo, is inherently a dating site.




One of this forum's members got married after being picked up on Facebook.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 3, 2014)

&lt;-----------


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 3, 2014)

OMG....ha!


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 3, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Anything on the internet that includes a name, some sort of description, and a photo, is inherently a dating site.
> ...




There is another one that is dating a... wait, how do you word that...

one fourm members friends is dating another fourm member? is that worded right?


----------



## Exception Collection (Jun 3, 2014)

Discussions like that make me feel like a hipster. I was dating people I met online before the internet... well, OK, not *before* the internet, but certainly before it got huge. She ran a WWIVnet node.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 3, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




I think you got that right. Does that make her an EB groupie?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 3, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...




hmmmm.... possibly


----------



## csb (Jun 3, 2014)

mp got with eg's friend, lil' eg


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2014)

Do I have to worry about my tax dollars paying for mini-MP's any time soon?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 11, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> So....linked in....supposed to be a professional networking site, right? I think I'm getting hit up on, on linked in. Yeah, so it's not a dating site. Fess up if it's one of you doing it!




Just sent a flirty PM through Linkedin, for science. Let's see if they notice.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 11, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> > So....linked in....supposed to be a professional networking site, right? I think I'm getting hit up on, on linked in. Yeah, so it's not a dating site. Fess up if it's one of you doing it!
> ...




Flirty PM returned. This is kind of fun (in a "I probably need to work on my self-esteem instead of seeking affirmation from acquaintances" sort of way).


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2014)

Tell me more tell me more did yah get very far?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 12, 2014)

Are you asking whether we swapped photos of our goodies?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2014)

I was actually singing that song from grease....


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jun 12, 2014)

Dammit, I still maintain that I'm a good guy and nobody ever flirts with me via PM or facebook or EB. Not that it matters, I'm married and love my wife, but still it'd be nice to get a casual, "hey there stranger" from somebody from time to time if you know what I mean.

Okay, enough with the self loathing. I really need to buckle down and get some work done today.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey there sexy......


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 12, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I was actually singing that song from grease....




Oops. As usual, I took something cute and lighthearted and defiled it.



Sapper said:


> Dammit, I still maintain that I'm a good guy and nobody ever flirts with me via PM or facebook or EB. Not that it matters, I'm married and love my wife, but still it'd be nice to get a casual, "hey there stranger" from somebody from time to time if you know what I mean.




I tried to send you a sexy PM through LinkedIn now but it just sent you an invitation since I don't have your email address. Sorry but I tried.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jun 12, 2014)

THANK YOU ROADGUY!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jun 12, 2014)

I'll take it YMZ!


----------



## csb (Jun 12, 2014)

I got a questionable PM on FB, but I figured it was someone from here screwing with me.


----------



## Supe (Jun 12, 2014)

Quick, someone send Sapper some dick pics. That satisfies his request, right?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 12, 2014)

Supe said:


> Quick, someone send Sapper some dick pics. That satisfies his request, right?


I'm sure matt has plenty to spare


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 12, 2014)

Sap, how about I endorse you for Bitch Mastery? Does that count?


----------



## csb (Jun 12, 2014)

^I'll take it!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 12, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Quick, someone send Sapper some dick pics.  That satisfies his request, right?
> ...


yeah, you keep sending them to me.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 12, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Dammit, I still maintain that I'm a good guy and nobody ever flirts with me via PM or facebook or EB. Not that it matters, I'm married and love my wife, but still it'd be nice to get a casual, "hey there stranger" from somebody from time to time if you know what I mean.
> 
> Okay, enough with the self loathing. I really need to buckle down and get some work done today.




okay, I have to say, no it's not always nice to get that "hey there stranger" from somebody.... didn't I tell y'all about the very large man in the blue pick up truck who has hit on me twice while driving down the road? The first time I rolled down my window because I figured we were stopped at the light at the DSCR and I was safe... the second time I tried to ignore him...


----------



## maryannette (Jun 12, 2014)

Lock The Doors!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 12, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Dammit, I still maintain that I'm a good guy and nobody ever flirts with me via PM or facebook or EB. Not that it matters, I'm married and love my wife, but still it'd be nice to get a casual, "hey there stranger" from somebody from time to time if you know what I mean.
> 
> Okay, enough with the self loathing. I really need to buckle down and get some work done today.


Hey there stranger!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jun 12, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit, I still maintain that I'm a good guy and nobody ever flirts with me via PM or facebook or EB. Not that it matters, I'm married and love my wife, but still it'd be nice to get a casual, "hey there stranger" from somebody from time to time if you know what I mean.
> ...


Well to be fair, I don't want to be hello strangered from a creepy fat guy in a blue pickup truck, mainly because that's just uhhh gross. But a hello stranger from somebody online with whom their is almost zero chance of us ever meeting / anything ever actually happening, that's cool from time to time.



> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit, I still maintain that I'm a good guy and nobody ever flirts with me via PM or facebook or EB. Not that it matters, I'm married and love my wife, but still it'd be nice to get a casual, "hey there stranger" from somebody from time to time if you know what I mean.
> ...


Yeah, this is what I'm talking about!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 12, 2014)

> Well to be fair, I don't want to be hello strangered from a creepy fat guy in a blue pickup truck


Matt's pick-up truck is black.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 12, 2014)

Sapper said:


> I'll take it YMZ!




That's the word from Road Guy...


----------



## frazil (Jun 12, 2014)

lol


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2014)

Jelly?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 13, 2014)

maryannette said:


> Lock The Doors!


Lock up your kids!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 13, 2014)

Hide your wife?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 13, 2014)

He's climbin in your windows, he's snachin up your people and he's trying to rape 'em!!!

(so glad YMZ knew what direction I was trying to go with that...)


----------



## iwire (Jun 13, 2014)

show us some cleavage!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jun 13, 2014)

iwire said:


> show us some cleavage!




And then it takes a downward turn.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 13, 2014)

Sapper said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > show us some cleavage!
> ...




At least it took a while to take a downward turn.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 13, 2014)

iwire said:


> show us some cleavage!


keep it up and someone will make you sit in the corner.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > show us some cleavage!
> ...




sit in a corner? I'll kick some ass sea bass


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 13, 2014)

iwire said:


> show us some cleavage!




I see we have some feldspar enthusiasts here. I'm an orthoclase woman, myself.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 13, 2014)

^I'm a big fan of halite... such nice cleavage and I like how it tastes when I run my tongue over it.


----------



## csb (Jun 13, 2014)

You like this? Oh yeah, look at my circular sections.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 13, 2014)

Haha! I love this little place called EB.com....seriously, I have found my peeps!!!!

Even among engineers and other tech folk, I'm the biggest nerd and don't always fit in. Not here, you peeps are like me. Love y'all ( yep that's southern speak).


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 13, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> Haha! I love this little place called EB.com....seriously, I have found my peeps!!!!
> 
> Even among engineers and other tech folk, I'm the biggest nerd and don't always fit in. Not here, you peeps are like me. Love y'all ( yep that's southern speak).


That's great, now where are my fucking jello shots!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 13, 2014)

This

View attachment 6489


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 13, 2014)

Exactly.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 13, 2014)

http://m.kfdm.com/article?id=5328958


----------



## iwire (Jun 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> > Haha! I love this little place called EB.com....seriously, I have found my peeps!!!!
> ...


you need to go to strip club for that


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> > Haha! I love this little place called EB.com....seriously, I have found my peeps!!!!
> ...


LMAO


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 15, 2014)

I showed you guys where they were, just check out that link, and you'll have to call the PD for them.


----------

